# Something many have probably never seen.



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I was looking through some really old pix to scan and found a bunch of pix of mule teams that we used to use for farm work. We would actually use them and horse drawn equipment to farm and grow oats and mais. I just thought I would share some pix because very few people have the opportunity to see such a thing now days.

Plowing:


















For a while, Dad used to use a single hand-held plow. Talk about work.









Planting:


















Cutting:









Raking:


















I don't have any pictures of using the horse drawn baler but it was really cool.

This is how we used to haul hay too:









Just thought I would share. Someone else might find this interesting too.


----------



## Jillyann (Mar 31, 2009)

very interesting! sometimes i wonder what life would be like now-a-days if life was still like this.. would we appreciate what we have, more?


----------

